# fleetwood nautical college 1965



## oca999 (Aug 16, 2015)

Anybody knowing of keith whittaker..think he joined p and o as radio officer or bob maxwell from morecambe think he joined blue funnell


----------



## Lmw850 (Apr 19, 2016)

oca999 said:


> Anybody knowing of keith whittaker..think he joined p and o as radio officer or bob maxwell from morecambe think he joined blue funnell


Hi. Keith Whittaker is my dad, he did join P&O and has recently retired


----------



## oca999 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi..hope dad is ok...still supporting blackpool? Ask him to email me [email protected] ta


----------



## oca999 (Aug 16, 2015)

Sorry forgot to mention my name...paul kay


----------



## Lmw850 (Apr 19, 2016)

I'll pass on your message Paul. I came across this post as my sister for some reason googled Dads name and there for saw this website!


----------

